# A-Plan rule!!!



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

29years old, 7 years NCB, SP30 in 2003

Keith Micheals £1595

Direct line £1900

A-Plan £1050

Mods listed include:-

Brakes, suspension, wheels, bodykit, turbo, fueling, ECU, intercooler, exhaust, air filter etc.

Needless to say in well chuffed..

Bring on the twisty A roads.....


----------



## Joe GSM (Dec 11, 2003)

hi mate did they ask you what horse power she was, when they quoted you.regards joe


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

just saved £200 with A=Plan too. game on


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

They did ask how much power and I said 400. 

How could they check anyhow?


----------



## Joe GSM (Dec 11, 2003)

i said to a plan if it was about 650 horse power how much would it be. They said 2,100 pounds. yes your how can they check it, regards joe.


----------



## Rich B (Mar 7, 2005)

is that like for like in terms of the declared mods??
or do they do the usual insurance scam.. charge you more because you have mods but only pay out for the price of standard parts if you claim?


----------



## chromes (Jan 8, 2005)

*a-plan*

phoned them today for my r33 gts

im 24 7 years n/c £1050 comp well happy also told them of mods to

elephant was charging that for fire and theft


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have just signed up with a plan. 24 - 3 yrs NCD with 2 sp30's

£1500 which is better than anyone else. tesco initially said no but after hassling them they quoted £1700 with a £1k excess.... £2K with a £650 excess.

Aplan seemed very good and the documents came through really quickly and appear to be mostly right.


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

Rang A plan today they want £770 for stage 1 R33 GTR,(import) Me 41 full ncd one sp30 from 03. Called Adrain Flux and they quoted £680  It pays to keep looking


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

*Meant to say*

That was comprehensive cover


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

ok all this talk of a plan has anyone got the number so i can scare them or vice versa
Ta Jay


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I just signed my misses up for her car with them too.

I dont have the import number as this is at work  - the number for the non imports is 01635 874 646

They will give you the imports number


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks mate will give them a bell tmrw 
Will be needing insurance v soon    

Jay


----------

